# Civilization 4, getting MSVCR71.dll error message



## Deer (Apr 5, 2009)

When trying the launch Civ. 4 after the install this error message comes up and and states the application can't start because MSVCR71.dll can not be found. I've re-installed Direct X, Civ 4, and I also followed the instructions on the other similar thread with no results.

Please Help!!!!!


----------



## McTimson (Aug 16, 2002)

Download the MSVCR71.dll file, and place it in the game directory (C:\Progam files\ Civilization 4, or something like that).

If that doesn't work, then put the .dll in the C:\Windows\System32 directory, and click Start-> Run, and type 'regsvr32 MSVCR71.dll' (without quotes).


----------

